# bleeding at 11.5 weeks



## dnzee (Nov 30, 2006)

worried
I was woken v. early this am with a strong ache in my side.  I thought it was my hip joint, as I was lying on my side.  I went to the loo, and alas there was blood in my urine.  I did get almost instant relief from the ache/pain though.
I know 'spotting' can be common in pregnancy, but this is absolutely the first time I have had any sort of show in the 11.5 weeks ...

I feel all tender now in the same area and lower, and although I haven't had any blood, there was a faint spotting last time I went for a wee.
I only met my midwife for the first time yesterday


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If you haven't already done so in the course of today, you need to make an appointment to see your gp.  You may have a urine infection which needs treating.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## dnzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi EmilyCaitlin - thanks for your reply.
I called my midwife team that morning, and they managed to get me in for a scan in the afternoon.  A great relief that all was absolutely fine.  The sonographer just said it is one of those things - no obvious explanation.
I've been fine since then, but this morning had blood again in my urine in 1st wee of the day!  No ache or pain this time, and a bit of spotting since then.  
I guess I just need to keep an eye on it ...
danzee


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Did they take a urine sample when you saw them, or was it just a scan?  If they didn't , and you are still having blood in your urine, go to your gp's, and ask for a test,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

